# Popcorning



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey my mice popcorn alot well in particular 1 pregnant (maybe) female and 2 older does (about 2 1/2 now) do any of you breeders actually get this or not?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,some strains are a bit crazed.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know it means they re super happy which I am very happy my mice are happy


----------

